# Flux sf45 vs Burton Cartel vs Burton malavita restricted est



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

nmsoccerman said:


> First off what is up with the Malavitas? online, people say that cartels are stiffer and more responsive than malavitas, but when feeling them in the store the malavitas felt significantly stiffer and the employess claimed the Malavitas were more responsive.
> 
> Also how does a restricted Malavita Est compare to Flux sf45's in terms of response. I want a good all mountain binding that gives me really good response which of these bindings would you say is best?


I haven't ridden the FLUXs but I understand their highpoints and tech somewhat. It's really not a fair comparison at all because the Burton re:flex baseplate just allows for alot more play no matter how responsive the rest of the binding is. IMHO and I'm no expert if you want a bomber responsive binding the sf45 is hands down the winner over the 2 burton models you mentioned.

Understand the last pair I bought were 'Vitas and the next pair I buy will probably be Cartels, there's nothing wrong with these bindings, just your comparison (again no expert). I like the sf45s for a directional board like a Heritage or a Billy Goat or the stiffer Trice(cant keep all the models straight but I know he got a stiff ol big mountain twin or something). 

sorry tldr.

I am liking the Malavitas but I have them on a Proto that I like to fuck around on, and they'll be migrating to my Evo next week.


----------



## miked (Feb 19, 2012)

I am considering many of the same bindings- Flux 45s, Cartels, and Union Atlas bindings. Using with stiff DC Status boots and a few boards that are all on stiff side (A Frame, Berzerker, and Cobra). Mostly freeriding- no more park for me.

I want a responsive binding for most of the time- but one that is still fine for days of slower riding with my kids. Been riding for 20 years- old. 

Per comment above- I have not ridden with Burton Re-flex. Does it really take away from the responsiveness? 

I like the Burton toe strap over the Unions- based on store visit today. 

I need to do more research on the 45s, but would appreciate any feedback.

Thanks


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

miked said:


> I am considering many of the same bindings- Flux 45s, Cartels, and Union Atlas bindings. Using with stiff DC Status boots and a few boards that are all on stiff side (A Frame, Berzerker, and Cobra). Mostly freeriding- no more park for me.
> 
> I want a responsive binding for most of the time- but one that is still fine for days of slower riding with my kids. Been riding for 20 years- old.
> 
> ...


Neither the Berzeker nor the Cobra would be considered 'on the stiff side' - they are both pretty much middle-of the-road flex.


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

In the same boat as the OP. Not hitting the park...mainly groomers and some backcountry when the mood strikes. I settled on a Cobra, have some Ride Insano boots (super stiff) and hemming and hawing about bindings. REALLY intrigued by the Flux SF45. I have the Burton RE:Flex Genesis on the board now (have NOT ridden yet)...grabbed some Union SL and really found the toe strap issues to be pretty glaring. I saw some Flux ratchets on the TTs in REI and they seemed comparable if not better than the Burton ones. 

So...curious to see/hear feedback on binding matches for that series of boards.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

nothing fancy about sf45 but they perform better than any binding I've ever had. Had cartels capos targas and flux out performs them from the easiness of strapping and the responsiveness and a very light binding. Not a canted binding though.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

jchaison said:


> In the same boat as the OP. Not hitting the park...mainly groomers and some backcountry when the mood strikes. I settled on a Cobra, have some Ride Insano boots (super stiff) and hemming and hawing about bindings. REALLY intrigued by the Flux SF45. I have the Burton RE:Flex Genesis on the board now (have NOT ridden yet)...grabbed some Union SL and really found the toe strap issues to be pretty glaring. I saw some Flux ratchets on the TTs in REI and they seemed comparable if not better than the Burton ones.
> 
> So...curious to see/hear feedback on binding matches for that series of boards.


Any reason you don't want to use the Genesis?


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Any reason you don't want to use the Genesis?


Not particularly. I bought them based on the "tech" and some positive reviews (they match my board color scheme, too, which helped). I haven't used them yet, but they DO feel "different" with that articulated hammock in the highback (at least strapped in the carpet). Almost "flimsy". I bought them through Dogfunk/Backcountry, so if I hate them I can always return them. But I don't hear a lot of chatter about Flux and a lot of shops I've visited tend to try and steer me to Union/Burton (they tend to skip over Rome, Ride, Flux, K2). I really like the Burton buckles, but the Flux seemed even smoother. If I hate the Genesis, I'd probably step into the SF45 or some Cartels.


----------

